# Anyone make a right angle adapter for cat 5?



## Indiana627

I'm looking for a cat 5 right angle adapter (similar to this right angle F connector http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102529) so I can keep my network cables as tight to the wall as possible. Anyone know if this is available anywhere?

I've searched but all I can find is an actual network cable with right angle ends, but I want just an adapter to plug into my wall port and then connect my existing cable to the other end.

Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone

Never seen or heard of one, just right-angle patch cord ends.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If anyone did, monoprice.com would sell it.


----------



## dsw2112

BattleZone said:


> Never seen or heard of one, just right-angle patch cord ends.


I've never seen one either, a right-angle patch cord or recessed wallplate are your likely options here.


----------



## Indiana627

I assumed none existed after my search. Kinda surprised there isn't such a thing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dennisj00

With a crimp tool, connectors and standard cable, you could get a tight bend. If you're using standard cables, you could try trimming the plastic 'hood' and any reinforcement at the connector to get a tighter turn.


----------



## fluffybear

Indiana627 said:


> I assumed none existed after my search. Kinda surprised there isn't such a thing. Thanks for the help.


I could have swore I have seen one before and for a while thought I had one in my junk box but all I found was a 90 degree coupler


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

They do indeed make 90 degree cat5 connectors:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6598202&csid=_23


----------



## dsw2112

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> They do indeed make 90 degree cat5 connectors:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6598202&csid=_23


Patch cables were mentioned earlier in the thread (including by the OP.) He's looking for an actual connector.


----------



## Indiana627

Yeah, not looking for an actual cable with a right angle, but just a right angle connector.


----------



## ItsMeJTO

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0&biw=1280&bih=628


----------



## P Smith

ItsMeJTO said:


> http://www.vpi.us/cat5e-right-angle.html


 INCORRECT !

Before post it you must read OP question, especially he re-posted it right before your an hour ago ! See post#10.


----------



## tcusta00

ItsMeJTO said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0&biw=1280&bih=628


...



dsw2112 said:


> Patch cables were mentioned earlier in the thread (including by the OP.) He's looking for an actual connector.





Yoda-DBSguy said:


> They do indeed make 90 degree cat5 connectors:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6598202&csid=_23





Indiana627 said:


> Yeah, not looking for an actual cable with a right angle, but just a right angle connector.


----------



## jdspencer

My guess is that if they did make a right angle adapter that it might stick out further than using a straight connector with a bend. You might be better off getting the cable with a right angle connector and if needed, shorten to your own needs.


----------



## poppagene

jdspencer said:


> My guess is that if they did make a right angle adapter that it might stick out further than using a straight connector with a bend. You might be better off getting the cable with a right angle connector and if needed, shorten to your own needs.


Exactly right.


----------

